# Converting PDF to JPEG



## bananaboi8715 (Jul 17, 2005)

I understand one can do this via printer drivers, however my laptop is not hooked up to any printers.  What is the best way to convert PDF files to JPEG files, without utilizing programs which leave watermarks on the pictures?


----------



## albloom (Jul 17, 2005)

Open the PDF in Preview. Select "export" to JPEG.

No watermark.


----------



## Veljo (Jul 17, 2005)

Or "Save As" if you're in Tiger


----------



## symphonix (Jul 17, 2005)

Also, if you're in Tiger and have a LOT of PDF files to convert, you can use the Automator application to convert a large number of files all at once.


----------



## albloom (Jul 18, 2005)

That *almost* makes me want to run out and get Tiger. Preview
should have had that feature as a "save as" in the first place.


----------

